# Bio Clean News



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I just got a new flyer from bio clean (STATEWIDE SUPPLY), front page story about a guy in texas (septic company) that sold 171 cases of bio clean in 1 year WTG he made some good $ doing that I ordered a split case 1/2 rootx --- the other half was bio-clean tues , it came today thats super fast shipping and they put in 12 decals (stickers) with my name and phone # on them. (thats a first) These days I MIGHT sell 3 cases a year its pretty easy to sell just let ho look at a flyer and tape while your working it sells its self ( rootx while cleaning a sewer bio while cleaning a drain) I just dont go on that many calls these days


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

retired rooter said:


> I just got a new flyer from bio clean (STATEWIDE SUPPLY), front page story about a guy in texas (septic company) that sold 171 cases of bio clean in 1 year WTG he made some good $ doing that I ordered a split case 1/2 rootx --- the other half was bio-clean tues , it came today thats super fast shipping and they put in 12 decals (stickers) with my name and phone # on them. (thats a first) These days I MIGHT sell 3 cases a year its pretty easy to sell just let ho look at a flyer and tape while your working it sells its self ( rootx while cleaning a sewer bio while cleaning a drain) I just dont go on that many calls these days


 
I like the RootX product but people up here are so "DAM" cheap only sold half a case in a year. Like the 1/2 case RootX 1/2 Bio your talking about have to look into it. Thanks for posting this info


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I used to sell the heck out of bio clean when I worked for my old boss. hmmmm..........why am I not doing that now?


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

We have started selling it as well, I have been testing it on my house for the last week, as for making the smell go away in one of our bathrooms,working, shower is a tad faster in draining, the garbage disposal does not smell as bad, so it works, I like to sell/push what I have used, tested etc.....


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

hulihan said:


> We have started selling it as well, I have been testing it on my house for the last week, as for making the smell go away in one of our bathrooms,working, shower is a tad faster in draining, the garbage disposal does not smell as bad, so it works, I like to sell/push what I have used, tested etc.....


 Been sell / using it for several years and get GREAT results and feed back !!

Really is a good product ! Had a lady call me just the other day RAVING about how the Bio Clean eliminated odors from her litter box !!! :thumbsup: 

" Ok lady ,,, but use it in the drains too "


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Protech said:


> I used to sell the heck out of bio clean when I worked for my old boss. hmmmm..........why am I not doing that now?



Is there or reason? Id like to know if there is, before i waste my time looking into it.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Cal said:


> Been sell / using it for several years and get GREAT results and feed back !!
> 
> Really is a good product ! Had a lady call me just the other day RAVING about how the Bio Clean eliminated odors from her litter box !!! :thumbsup:
> 
> " Ok lady ,,, but use it in the drains too "


But what's doing to the cat?


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Regulator said:


> But what's doing to the cat?


Freindly bacteria. Completely safe to humans and pets. In the sales videos they give you to show to customers the guy actully eats some of it to prove it is safe.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Can't argue with that.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I wish I cleaned more drains so I could sell more Bio-Clean. It really isn't a difficult sell, except for people who are having a hard enough time coming up with the money for the cleaning. Talk it up a bit and show them the black grease on the cable, then give them a (clean) brochure and they ask to add it to the bill.

Dang, I haven't read the Bio-Clean news yet and it's sitting right in front of me.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Cal said:


> Had a lady call me just the other day RAVING about how the Bio Clean eliminated odors from her litter box !!! :thumbsup:


I have a vet clinic that buys it from me by the case for that same reason.


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

Whats the difference between Bio Clean & Bio Ross, they seem almost 100% the same, anybody know the difference, or did one company steal from the other kind of, I am not pointing any fingers, it just looks like they are the exact same ??


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

How are they applying it to litter boxes? Just sprinkle some on top? Mix thoroughly?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> How are they applying it to litter boxes? Just sprinkle some on top? Mix thoroughly?


:laughing::laughing::laughing: Good one !!

No ,, put a thin layer down in the bottom and then apply litter .


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

I might try this stuff. I always reely on machines, but this stuff supposedly works while I am not even their! Good value then! I'm expensive.:thumbsup:


----------

